# I Wanna See Some Pix !!!!!!!!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

C'mon youse Guys...Post up some pix of what you're up to.. Lots of visitors lurk around here and I'm pretty sure they're not interested in our problems and/or our philosophy.. 

Bobby....let's see that pile of "horns/antlers ?"...LOL..

Jim...show us the fate of that chunk of ebony....

Bill...post up some more pix of them thousand buck whirlygigs or whatever you're scratchin' at....

Steve...how about a look at some of that furniture you're cranking out for that beer joint ???

Here's my current Christmas inventory (gonna be a heck of a Christmas)..LOL 

What's new in the world of fishing lures, Pikie?.....

Inquiring minds want to know.....:rotfl: 

Gotta get a little action goin' on down here in the 'basement'...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm just scratching.....no orders to fill....several leads but the clock is ticking...everone holding out for Christmas orders needs to understand...special orders and shipping....time to make the items...shipping for engraving and the backup at that location should be happening soon...all takes time. I don't make many on hand items as each person wants something a little different and I give them a choice on how they want it done. I even took out an ad a month ago in the classifieds to maybe help things along...so far no luck


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I installed this last night, does that count?....lol:biggrin:

click on image



I need more kits:slimer:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...Not unless it's got a wood burnin' engine under the hood.. Does sound mighty cool though...Oughta attract every Highway Patrol Officer in the county....

----------------



Profish00 said:


> I installed this last night, does that count?....lol:biggrin:
> 
> click on image
> 
> ...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Alright, I wasn't on your list to show anything







, but I haven't been working on anything yet anyway. I did cut some Elm a couple of weeks ago and plan on making some hollow vessels, but am awaiting on the new Jamison hollowing system and also making a stabilizing system kinda like GB has. Working to get ready to finally turn something with more size. Been spending most of my time trying to get me some deer antlers (horns) but so far, no antlers have stepped out in front of my scope.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I 'poligize, Slip..."Oldtimer's Disease' don'tcha know??? (Great excuse for almost any of my skrew-ups.LOL)

If yore luck holds, I got a pile of antlers the guys brought me that I would be willing to share to help yore hurt feelings...Don't think ya need the Jamison for hollowing 'em out or turning them, though.... 

Hope your luck changes and ya fill the freezer....

Oh, and one other thang...heard somewheres that the dried 'sheds' work a lot easier than fresh-killed 'horns'... Ya might end up smelling like Bobby..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Ya might end up smelling like Bobby..


I'm not sure thats from deer antler LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Man...it's a tough group in here! No pictures...but I'm still working on these silly whirley jigs. I'm pretty well caught up with the cutting/sanding part but the painting will take some time. Those two chunks of TX Ebony are in the corner along with some big Mesquite bowl blanks. I just need some time to chuck them up! Slip...let me know how you like that new tool. It's taken a lot of the 'fun/danger' of hollow turning but I sure like it! gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> I 'poligize, Slip..."Oldtimer's Disease' don'tcha know??? (Great excuse for almost any of my skrew-ups.LOL)
> 
> If yore luck holds, I got a pile of antlers the guys brought me that I would be willing to share to help yore hurt feelings...Don't think ya need the Jamison for hollowing 'em out or turning them, though....
> 
> ...


Jim, I was really just kiddin. No feelings hurt. I haven't produced in a while and hope to start again in near future. 
Yea, I used to have some older antler but went thru them long ago making pens and all give-a-ways too and the older ones are best from what I have done. Would like to know ahead which ones have the most color inside as some are plain white and other have some dark grain in them and I like those best.
Galvbay, I am anxious to give the new tools (not here yet but comming soon) a good try and make something larger like the size you have mastered. I love the small stuff also, but its time to graduate to something mantle size. Will post results when I get that far. By the way, do you use a chuck or a screw in faceplate to hold your stock? Would think the screwed faceplace would be strongest?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have been inspired by the lure today. I am going to do a couple


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....on those vessels, I'll turn between centers with the base at the tailstock end to start with. Once I get it somewhat shaped and trued....I'll turn a finished/solid 3" tenon that my big chuck can get a good grip on. I'll remount it with the base on the chuck at the headstock end and go from there. You will need to come up with some type of steady rest at some point. There are several designs out there....I built mine (el cheapo) with used rollerblade wheels (garage sale- $2.00) and some 3/4 plywood and other odds and ends. Keep us posted...jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok you wantred pictures here are about half of them all with tubes installed. Waiting for the epoxy to cure.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Ok you wantred pictures here are about half of them all with tubes installed. Waiting for the epoxy to cure.


------------

LOL..OK, Bobby...I believe ya now...Got my nose running and eyes watering just looking at your pix...:redface:

See some brownies in there...ain't that mule deer?...I think it makes better looking turnings than whitetails so long as you can get the smaller 'horns'....but mebbe that's just MHO....and how come you use epoxy instead of CA on them ? Sumthin I oughta know? (but I'm still leaving the "horn thang" up to you ):question:

nice lookin' work-up.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> ------------
> 
> LOL..OK, Bobby...I believe ya now...Got my nose running and eyes watering just looking at your pix...:redface:
> 
> ...


I am almost out of CA but I have plenty of epoxy.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tort, I normally use epoxy also as from what I have read in places, it fill in gaps better and doesn't break away down the road. I have read that CA eventually breaks loose, however, I have used it at times and never had a problem with CA either. I is easier for me as you have more time to move the brass around before the glue sets. I have many times put the wrong brass in the wrong pen blank when using the different size brass with Euro pens. Really, it is probably more of a preference but who knows.

Bobby, man you have been busy. That is a lot of deer pens to make. a lot of stink comming up. Those dark ones look great. I the inside dark too?


----------

